# Critique These Two Please



## TitanBetta (May 9, 2015)

First off I wanna say that yes I know that these are pet quality and will probably never be able to enter in show. What I am looking for by having these two scrutinized is so that when I do gear up and aim for the show circuit I know what to look for, what faults to avoid unless they are easily fixed by a good female, and what pros would be best aimed for when I get the money to start purchasing from Aquabid in possibly the far future. To do that I would need to move out of the apartment I share right now with a friend and into an actual home that I will possibly be sharing with my cousin who I have introduced into the wonderful world of bettas. How far in the future that will be is unseen at the moment so bare with me.

First up is Eddie (named after a character in Outlast), he is a crown tail and despite all my studying on the sight I can't personally see any faults with him and would like a more experienced eye. Sorry for the poor quality my camera wasn't wanting to cooperate and focus like it should. I also got some video of him swimming in the hopes that it would help by giving some perspective from other angles but I don't know if I want to post that one since my voice is horrible.









This one is honestly the best picture I got of him, its from when I first brought him home.


















I will definitely try to get some better pictures of him tomorrow when I don't have to be rushing off to work in a half an hour. Hopefully he will be more willing to cooperate as well. Here have the video of Eddie anyways.

Next up is my unnamed boy he was more willing to cooperate and the camera wanted to work properly as well. With him I think I can already tell that he is maybe a bit spoon headed and I think I detect a slight dip or maybe a bump just behind his head.


























Currently I am not worried about color at all, with these boys I am more interested in form that if I come across it again in a show quality fish I will have a good idea of how to fix those faults.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

First off you're gonna wanna get a flare picture for the folks critiquing. I'm not one of such folks, I just know they're gonna ask for one.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't tell too much from those pictures - and a nice, crisp flare picture REALLY helps for evaluating them. I can say, for sure, that your crowntail has very bad spread, and if you breed him you should try for a female with the widest spread possible to fix that. It also looks like his rays are of uneven length. I personally would not breed him, he is a lovely pet but looks like too much work to bring to high quality.

I can tell even less about the double tail. I can hazard a guess that his lobes look fairly even.


----------

